
CSS3 Secrets 10 things you might not know about CSS3 - tambourine_man
http://lea.verou.me/css3-secrets/#intro
======
wingerlang
At multiple times I did not know what it did. Had to reset/manually modify
"#slideXX" ..

~~~
wingerlang
Pretty good/intresting though

------
mattypants
Picture of of woman going 'shh' in Android. Nothing else

------
tambourine_man
Yeah, terrible accessibility.

You need to hit left arrow.

